# PowerBook ne reste pas en veille



## force (28 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
Si je mets mon mon PowerBook G4 en veille (menu "Suspendre l'activité"), il se met en veille 1 ou 2 secondes (DD s'arrète), puis il se rallume et le DD redémarre.
Si je ferme le capot, idem.
Que faire ?
Merci


----------



## scratpomme (4 Août 2010)

bonjour, moi aussi sa me fais la meme chose mais sur mon iMac G4 et je crois que sa a un rapport avec >economies d'énergie< 

en esperant que sa t'aide...


----------



## Invité (4 Août 2010)

Un reset Pmu !

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## force (13 Août 2010)

Merci mais ca n'a rien réglé...

D'autres idées ?
Merci


----------



## Invité (13 Août 2010)

J'ai un iMac G3 qui est réfractaire aussi à tout.

J'ai trouvé un script (peut être open firmware, je ne me souviens plus) qui a réglé le problème.
Sans effet pendant plusieurs mois, maintenant ça fonctionne. Le disque dur interne se met enfin en veille ! 

Je vais essayé de retrouver ce truc ! (il est sauvegardé quelque part, mais où ? )


----------



## Dr Troy (14 Août 2010)

Au hasard, une application qui empêcherait la mise en veille, as-tu le souvenir d'en avoir installée une avant que le problème ne survienne ?

Autre possibilité, ton PB est-il connecté à un réseau via un câble ethernet ? Dans ce cas là, il faut désactiver l'option "Réactiver lors des accès réseau" dans Économiseur d'énergie.


----------



## force (14 Août 2010)

Eh bien, non, pas d'application exotique qui garde le Mac éveillé.
Pas de connexion ethernet non plus. Le mystère reste entier.

D'autres idées, peut-être ?


----------

